# Looking for club or lease near Covington newton county



## crdavis4 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just moved to ga from nc for work. Looking for a place to hunt within an hour or so from Covington. Much more into turkey hunting than deer but I would like to fill some doe tags with my bow. No interest in shooting bucks unless there big daddy's. would prefer to be in a smaller club or more private type situation.  
pm or call Casey at 276-220-1624 if you know of anything that fits the bill.


----------



## Deercoroner (May 23, 2014)

*Hunting club*

I've got the perfect one for you call me Matt Boswell 770-787-6629. It's everything you described. I have alot of does to remove and turkeys everywhere. And it's in covington a private club with 4 hunters. Bring nothing but bow, stands and food plots provided. Check us out on facebook Yellow Gate Hunting Association. Due's are very resonable!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 25, 2014)

Pm sent!


----------

